# Uninstall apple xserve admin tools



## calitoday (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi,
I just installed Apple XServe 10.5. The Apple Admin Tools that come with the DVD freezes everytime I try to open the Server Admin application. I try to uninstall it and replace with an updated version that came out recently. Does anyone know of an available Leopard uninstaller program that can cleanly remove this program?


----------

